# Hamster health ( Warning, Distressing images)



## Michelle19 (Jun 27, 2020)

Hi there, wonder if anyone can advise. I'll try attach some photos (they are distressing I apologise). Despite vet treatment, we have recently lost our hamster due to what at first seemed like mites, but hamster attacked the bald patches. Anyone had a hamster do this before?


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Allergic to woodshavings? Very common allergy. Lose of hair and itchiness are key symptoms. More the hamster scratches it opens up, becomes sore then hamster starts over grooming and barbering.


----------



## Michelle19 (Jun 27, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> Allergic to woodshavings? Very common allergy. Lose of hair and itchiness are key symptoms. More the hamster scratches it opens up, becomes sore then hamster starts over grooming and barbering.


Thankyou. Possibly more than likely the bedding then. We had recently bought a different sort of bedding which was incredibly dusty and gave him gunky eyes. We immediately removed the bedding but the damage must have already been done. . He must have just chewed at it. Thankyou


----------

